# bitch lactating - not mated?



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

hi my one year old cross is producing milk, but she has not been mated...she has never been out of our sight and all the male dogs she has been around (playing in the park) are eitheer neutered or closely watched. Today i noticed that her teats were swollen as if she was in heat, but her rear is not swollen and she is not leaving 'messes' anywhere. also, i thought there was a cut on one of her teats and when i went to see what was wrong ( it was a shadow:blush i squeezed it (gently) to see if it was painful, as it was quite large - white stuff started coming out...?

plz help, im worried about my sasha.xx:blush:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you sure it's milk and not something else? 
Or a phantom pregnancy, maybe.
I'm no expert but I immediately thought a mammary gland infection, could be wrong. If you're concerned, a vet visit would put your mind at rest.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

sounds like a false pregnancy if your sure she hasnt been in season and been caught by your male.

i'd get her checked by the vet if you've never seen this before. I had an unspayed bitch who would constantly take false pregnancy's, we used something called 'galastop' from the vets which reduced the milk.


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

i dont have a male dog and i read up on false pregnancies - she doesn't have any other symptoms. she had an annual checkup two weeks ago, the teats seemed a little large then, but the vet didn't seem to notice anything abnormal.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

sorry i misread your post, has been in season recently?

my bitch had some sort of hormonal imbalance or something, she would come into season every month or two and when she came out of season she would have a false pregnancy. it was a total pain. I had to have her spayed while she was in season because there had been no change in the 2 years that i had her.

if its just a false pregnancy its nothing to worry about, just make sure the milk doesnt build up. If she's producing milk you'll need to 'milk' her and use something from the Vet to help reduce it otherwise it could cause problems, i was told some vet jargon that i dont remember.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> sorry i misread your post, has been in season recently?
> 
> my bitch had some sort of hormonal imbalance or something, she would come into season every month or two and when she came out of season she would have a false pregnancy. it was a total pain. I had to have her spayed while she was in season because there had been no change in the 2 years that i had her.
> 
> if its just a false pregnancy its nothing to worry about, just make sure the milk doesnt build up. If she's producing milk you'll need to 'milk' her and use something from the Vet to help reduce it otherwise it could cause problems, i was told some vet jargon that i dont remember.


 

You shouldnt milk a bitch that is producing milk as it just causes more to be produced, the normal procedure for a phantom is not to molly coddle her or let her collect toys and she will recover soon,as long as you are 100% sure she hasnt been mated


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

100% sure - she's only one and small - i never let her out of my sight, and especially when she ws in season....she has not been mated. She has tried to hump other female dogs in the park though lol


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

ok, where can i get something to stop her thinking she is pregnant? she just took my scarf onto the couch and tried to make a nest with it and some cushons.....


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

A bitch can have a false pregnancy and only show the odd sign, rather than all of the usual ones, so she may be having a phantom. A bitch can get pregnant from a "slip-mating", where the male only mounts for a very brief time (seconds), but if she has been checked by the vet recently, this is unlikely, as I would hope the vet might notice a pregnancy! Also, you seem pretty sure that no male can have got to her. 

If her mammary gland is red and hot and hard around the teat, then she may have an infection. I would get her to the vet and try to see the same one who gave her the MOT a couple of weeks ago. An infected mammary gland is unlikely to clear up on its own.

I hope she is back to her normal self soon!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

evileye said:


> ok, where can i get something to stop her thinking she is pregnant? she just took my scarf onto the couch and tried to make a nest with it and some cushons.....


 
Plenty of exercise and games to take her mind off it and dont let her collect things in her nest as she may well get protective and it certainly wont help her to have something to mother
Phantom Pregnancy ~ Pawprints and Purrs, Inc.


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

im sure she'll be fine - she was always a little 'strange' lol - i'll just watch and wait i think


----------

